# First Proper espresso machine



## CoffeeMedic (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi All,

I currently use an aeropress and a chemex with a hario skerton to brew coffee and have done so for a few years, however over the covid period I have been staying with someone who has multiple espresso machines and they have truly won me over so I've decided to get myself a machine for when I move back to London. I mainly drink americanos but also espressos and Its only me that will be using it.

The main issue is I have a very tight budget so I need to get something cheap and/or second hand

I'm currently tempted by a ROK GC as it's cheap, easy to use and I like the manual aspect, or a sage BE. As my budget is quite small I won't be getting a new grinder so would be using the skerton with the ROK or the built in grinder with the BE until I can afford some better (probably a niche zero).

I'm not a complete novice as have been using a Linea mini for the last couple months and been taught how to pull decent shots by someone with a decent amount of espresso knowledge

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Your real limit here is the Skerton, which won't grind consistently enough to produce espresso - so your options are either a machine with a built in grinder (like the BE), or picking up a machine and a grinder separately.

Have you considered looking at used options? A Gaggia Classic and a Eureka Mignon (or a commercial option like a Mazzer Super Jolly) can be found very reasonably in the classifieds here.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

You can get the Sage Bambino Plus for £299 here: (I got mine for £229 from Curry's in June, so you might see other better offers pop up if you're not in a rush)

https://www.ecookshop.co.uk/ecookshop/m/product.asp?pid=SES500BTR

For the same price as the Barista Express that leaves you £250 for a grinder.

I paired mine with the Sage Smart Grinder Pro for £200 (which is fine for my needs - I don't drink espresso), but most on here would probably advise going for a Mignon Manuale grinder. Black Cat Coffee had them in for £245 recently.

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-grinders/products/eureka-mignon-manuale-50mm-flat-burr-on-demand-grinder


----------



## CoffeeMedic (Aug 11, 2020)

I have looked as the haggis Classic and the Silvia but really not a fan of the way they look, a bit ridiculous I know but I do think they look really naff


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I completely agree - aesthetics are important when it comes to something you are going to be looking at as part of your kitchen set-up


----------

